# wide local excision coding



## kathyvl74 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi. doctor did a shave biopsy on a vulvar lesion that came back VIN 3. then the provider did a wide local excision, path results benign skin and mucosa.
How would you code the wide local excision?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 5, 2017)

Its a vulvectomy, likely 56620

https://www.supercoder.com/coding-newsletters/my-ob-gyn-coding-alert/you-be-the-coder-wide-excision-of-vulva-article 


Per CPT book guidelines

[FONT=&quot]A partial procedure is the removal of less than 80% of the vulvar area.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A simple procedure is the removal of skin and superficial subcutaneous tissues.[/FONT]


----------



## kathyvl74 (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree with you, but the provider insists it's not a vulvectomy. I think it's just the word honestly, and I have a coding companion that states it's for a wide incision of the diseased area. Thanks


----------

